# Tomo Mahoric fired



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Olimpija Ljubljana have fired Tomo Mahoric, IMO the best new coach on the scene.
His place will be taken by Saso Filipovski.
More informations, anybody? Matiz?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

It's kind of strange, because nobody knows why Olimpija did that, not even Mahoric... There are some roumors he got fired because we didn't won the national title- Krka was just better.
I believe he got fired because they thought Filipovski (assistant coach) can be as succesfull as Mahoric- but for a lower price...

I don't know - Balkans sick games and stuff. I absolutely hate such ****.:upset:


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

As far as I know Mahoric is looking for a new team...I mean was looking while he was still in Olimpija. that and the loss of championship...


----------

